# First brisket, too much white smoke



## bfinleyui (Jul 17, 2016)

So I just put my first brisket on, and I think I got too worried about not having enough fuel, and put too much wood in my coal pile, because now I've got a lot of white smoke.

Working with a Large BGE, only been smoking for about a year, and this is my first attempt at brisket, or anything longer than a 4-5hour pork butt.   This was all complicated by the fact that when I woke up at 6am, the forecast had gone from clear to a thunderstorm warning overnight, so I was scrambling to get the thing into a spot where it wasn't going to get rained on while the fire got going.

Do I have any way to save this?  I just hit temp and put the meat on, but short of completely putting it out, emptying the basin, and starting over (which I don't have time for), not sure what I could do.   

Should I just let it go and hope it turns out OK?  

Edit to add:  And of course, as soon as I post, the white smoke thins out, almost stops completely, and kicks back in with some thin blue stuff.  Just enough to scare the poop outta me.

In the future, what's the best way to load a BGE for a long smoke?  Everything I've seen says to mix wood throughout the stack, but then during starting, isn't that going to fully catch some of the chunks and give me the white smoke?  Thanks, and sorry if these are dumb questions


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2016)

I'd just let it go. The smoke should dissipate and be fine. A little bit of white smoke won't ruin it. Now if it's white smoke for the entire cook that's not good.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 17, 2016)

I would mix wood chunks in with the lump. 4-6. Lite the egg and let it come up to temp and settle in. I always like letting it burn 1/2hr before adding meat.
You should be fine...


----------



## bfinleyui (Jul 17, 2016)

Well, Ive got some other problems.   Somehow, after 4 hour total (1 of those in a wrap) a 12 pound brisket is 195 in the flat and 175 in the point.  Feeling like warm butter at some parts, cold butter at others.  I'm at a complete loss.  Was at 225 the whole time.  The PID sensor was set a few inches above the grate, and the dome was showing about 210.  So confused and disheartened. 

Currently have it in the oven, wrapped, at 225 until I figure out what to do next


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2016)

Did you check it in multiple places?

It's possible to be done if your smoker temp was higher than you thought.

If you can put a toothpick or skewer in the meat & it goes in with little to no resistance then it's done.

If you still feel resistance then just keep cooking it.

Al


----------



## bfinleyui (Jul 17, 2016)

Ok, a little update on where we're at.  It's been in the oven at 205 for two hours since my last post.  

Probe slides into the point like it's not even there, super smooth.  That measures in the 185 range.  The flat, on the opposite end,  however, is still tough on about 80% of the pokes I make.  Measuring about 195-198 depending on the location. 

Wondering if maybe the end of the flat was hanging over one of the openings in the plate setter and caught more direct heat than I thought? Gonna leave it in the oven at 225 wrapped for another 90 minutes before dicking with it again.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jul 17, 2016)

Post a pic or 5!   I'm betting it'll be great!


----------



## bfinleyui (Jul 17, 2016)

IMG_20160717_104247.jpg



__ bfinleyui
__ Jul 17, 2016





That's before the first wrap 













IMG_20160717_141215.jpg



__ bfinleyui
__ Jul 17, 2016





 and that's on the latest check as I posted the update above.


----------

